# Harpersfield Dam



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't do much steelhead fishing but was thinking about going.... just wondering what the hapersfield dam area looked like... if it would be somewhat fishable by thursday? don't mind higher water but clarity?? thanks for any info!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chances are it will be too muddy. But some people like that. Check the.flow gauge. Anything under 600 or so is what most people look for.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Dam should be fishable by then.....depending on snow melt between now and then. Don't fish on the bridge, it's a pain to get the fish. Both banks are fishable downstream. Just watch if you go wading there, it's very wide and tricky.....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the info.... gonna be there either tomorrow or thursday.... I have another question..... which graph on the flow chart shows you what you need to know.... I hear 500 is a good flow but is that the one that says 4.0 and 5.0 on the side?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

is that flow gauge telling me it is over 2000 cfps?


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I can tell you flat out that the Grand won't fish Thursday - nada. At 2200cfs with warmer temperatures ahead the flow will gradually go up. I've floated the Grand at 1000cfs and caught fish, but I would never cross over. For me 700cfs and under is safe for me, but I'm in great physical shape and I know the river like the back of my hand. For the average person I would say 500cfs. For Thursday I would look into fishing the other smaller streams. 

Conneaut - 300cfs and under - fish it
Chagrin - 400cfs and under - fish it
Rock - 300cfs and under - fish it
Vermilion - 200cfs and under - fish it

The rivers are dirtier than usual due to ice grinding and dumping a lot of sediment into the water.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the info......


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

haven't fished for steelhead much. what whould i use for bait to have a chance at catching a few. The flow charts that you talk about where can i find them. any help is appreciated. thanks ahead.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04212100&amp;
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04213000
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=04209000&amp;


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

There is a newbie thread at the top of the forum that can answer all of your questions


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Conneaut - 300cfs and under - fish it
Chagrin - 400cfs and under - fish it
Rock - 300cfs and under - fish it
Vermilion - 200cfs and under - fish it



Those numbers above seem really low, I fish the grand all the way up to 1400 depending on clarity. obviously you should fish different sections when it's that high, but very fishable at that rate.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Carpman said:


> Conneaut - 300cfs and under - fish it
> Chagrin - 400cfs and under - fish it
> Rock - 300cfs and under - fish it
> Vermilion - 200cfs and under - fish it
> ...


The numbers I gave are for prime conditions since I have no idea what type of gear jigginfool uses and sounds like he's not familiar with the river. I've been steelheading for more than 20 years here in Steelhead Alley so I have good idea what flows to fish at whether it's bait or flies. 

Fishing the Grand at 1400 with large sacs off the bank or shore can get you fish, but I'll bet the farm that you wouldn't cross over and live to tell about it.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Did you make it out jiggin? Just wondering how many guys were lined up on the bridge? I like watching them up there, it's good entertainment when they get a fish. They do work good with eachother though.

I deleted another comment in this post cause it sounded harsh....sorry dudes


----------

